# High school football w/Nikon D500



## MSnowy (Oct 16, 2016)

High School football Friday night 





















Lineman's dream a Touchdown


----------



## Destin (Oct 16, 2016)

Nice images! Number 2 is my favorite of the bunch.

Just out of curiosity, what lens did you use? What iso setting are these at?


----------



## AceCo55 (Oct 17, 2016)

I use this exif data viewer:  EXIF Data Viewer
All were shot with a Nikon 200-400mm lens
ISO: #1 = 10000, #2 = 9000, #3 = 7200, #4 = 18000, #5 = 8000


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 17, 2016)

Destin said:


> Nice images! Number 2 is my favorite of the bunch.
> 
> Just out of curiosity, what lens did you use? What iso setting are these at?



Thanks


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 17, 2016)

AceCo55 said:


> I use this exif data viewer:  EXIF Data Viewer
> All were shot with a Nikon 200-400mm lens
> ISO: #1 = 10000, #2 = 9000, #3 = 7200, #4 = 18000, #5 = 8000



Thanks for the posting the EXIF  data


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 17, 2016)

I want a D500

enuf said ....


----------



## MSnowy (Oct 17, 2016)

astroNikon said:


> I want a D500
> 
> enuf said ....


 
Well enuf said order one today


----------



## astroNikon (Oct 17, 2016)

MSnowy said:


> astroNikon said:
> 
> 
> > I want a D500
> ...


HA!!   lacking $$$
one reason I'm contemplating selling my d600 as I also have a d750 - I fiddled with the d500 when I bought the d750 last year.  But selling the d600 I still have a large gap to cough up $$$.


----------

